# لما الإخوان والسلفيين يمسكو البلد



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*
** 1-مؤمن هيبقي الدليفري الوحيد في مصر *

* 2-سيتم تغيير الطريق الدائري الي الطريق المستقيم .*

* .*
*  3-درينكيز هتبيع سوبيا*

*  4-التوحيد و النور حيفتح في سيتي ستارز مكان  زارا *

* 5-هيشيلو التفاحه بتاعة اى فون و يحطو بلحه *

* 6-تدخل كنتاكي تطلب دينر  بوكس تلاقيه مغطيلك الصدر والورك بمنديل*

*  7-مصر هتختار شيبسي بطعم التمر  8-اقوى شتيمة هتكون ”ثكلتك أمك”*

*  9-سيتم إضافة إن شاء الله بعد كلمه انتر في  الكيبورد.*
* تعديـل بعض الأغانى بعد سيطرة الأخوان .. عدوية:يا بنت “الاخوان”…حلمك علي “البرلمان”. ده المجلس في أيديكي و سويرس عطشان*
* ابو الليف :مستهون بالاخوان يا خويا .. دولا كسبانين*
* عمرو دياب:يا ريت لبسك يزيد مترين عشان لبسك كدة قصير*
* سحقاً الشبشب ضاع .. تباً ده كان بصباع*
* عمرو دياب : ولسة بتحبو يا سلفي ، يا سلفي حرام عليك   *​




* عاجل : الفنان “عمرو دياب” يعدل بعض اغانيه لتتماشى مع المرحلة المقبلة : انا اكتر واحد بيصلى*
* من كام سنه وانا إخوان إخوان*
* عايز تسيب دقنك كده سيبها … وتعالى على نفسك وحددها*
* ياريت لبسك يزيد مترين … عشان لبسك كدة قصير*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قريتها قبل كده *
*وكل مره بقراها *
*بضحك بردوا *​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*وتحيا مصر سلفية أخوانية *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههه 
حلوة يا رانيا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 ديسمبر 2011)

هى ابتسامة ولكن طعمها مر


----------



## dodoz (5 ديسمبر 2011)

_هههههه ربنا يستر _
_ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## scream man (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههه  جميلة جدا   :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## tonyturboman (5 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هى ابتسامة ولكن طعمها مر


 فعلا
عندك حق


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *قريتها قبل كده *
> *وكل مره بقراها *
> *بضحك بردوا *​



ههههههههههههههه اضحك ياخويا شكلنا هنتغم ف الاخر
نورتنى عياد بيك:smile01


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *وتحيا مصر سلفية أخوانية *​


هههههههههههههه ربنا ياخدهم
نورتنى كتير وميرسى ع التقيم


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوة يا رانيا*


ميرسى ليك رومان
نورتنى وثانكس ع التقيم


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هى ابتسامة ولكن طعمها مر


معاك حق ربنا يستر بجد ع البلد 
نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _هههههه ربنا يستر _
> _ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


ربنا يسترها بجد:thnk0001:
ميرسى ليكى حبييتى نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> ههههههه  جميلة جدا   :smile01:smile01:smile01


ميرسى ليك كتير
نورتنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بيقولك ( ولو انى ماعرفش مين اللى بيقول ) *
*انه بعد انتخابات المرحلة الأولى ظهر السلفيين بخطاب الى الأخوان قائلين:*

*تقدر تتكلم عن روحك دلوقتى خلااااااااااااااص*
*مابقينا حزبين*
*واهو بكرة تقول كانت ذكرى وخدنا لنا صوتين ...*​*مع الأعتذار لعمرو دياب *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*شركة الأتصالات السلفية ...*​

*عندما تطلب 140 دليل سيرد عليك صوت أجش عميق قائلاً :*

إن الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ...
من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشدا ...
ونشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإله الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه وحده لاشريك له ونشهد أن قائدنا وإمامنا وحبينا ومعلمنا محمد رسول الله ...أدى الرسالة واتم الأمانة ونصح الآمة وكشف الله به الغمة صلوات الله عليك ياسيدى يارسول الله يا من أُوتيت مجامع الكلم وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو الا وحيٌ يوحى علمه شديد القوى ..
*ثم أما بعد أخى المتصل أختى المتصلة* 
إن أردت المتابعة باللغة العربية لغة القرآن ولغة سيد الآنام صلوات الله عليه وعلى آل بيته واصحابه ومن أتبعه الى يوم الدين بإحسان
*أضغط رقم (1) –*
( time 01:15:00)​( بعد أن نقوم بالضغط على رقم (1) )
إن الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ...
من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشدا ...
ونشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإله الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه وحده لاشريك له ونشهد أن قائدنا وإمامنا وحبينا ومعلمنا محمد رسول الله ...أدى الرسالة واتم الأمانة ونصح الآمة وكشف الله به الغمة صلوات الله عليك ياسيدى يارسول الله يا من أُوتي مجامع الكلم وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو الا وحيٌ يوحى علمه شديد القوى ..
*ثم أما بعد أخى المتصل... أختى المتصلة* 
*إن كنت رجلاً فأضغط الرقم (1) جزاك الله كل خير* 
*وأن كنتى سيدة أضغطى رقم (2) ولايجوز الضغط بغير غطاء الرأس فاتق الله أختنا العزيزة ...*
*ضغط رقم (2) من صاحبة الموضوع *
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*أختى الفاضلة لا يجوز الدخول على الدليل بغير مِحرم ...*

(( time 02:30:00)​​​​​​


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​


نورتنى ياحوبى
وميرسى للتقيم


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شركة الأتصالات السلفية ...*​
> 
> *عندما تطلب 140 دليل سيرد عليك صوت أجش عميق قائلاً :*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه جامدة جدا عبود
نورتنى كتير


----------

